# Geisler article: View of Law and Government, searching for



## RamistThomist (Mar 2, 2015)

I know he is kind of persona non gratis, but a lot of top-level Christian philosophers I respect recommend this as necessary reading in constructing a social ethics philosophy. I can't locate it online. If someone has access to ATLA or something like that, can you forward it to me?

I know we aren't big Geisler fans, but he wrote an implicit rebuttal to theonomy.

Journal: Bibliotheca Sacra
Volume: BSAC 142:567 (Jul 1985)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 2, 2015)

From my personal files:

View attachment a_premillennial_view_of_law_and_government_--_by-_norman_l._geisler.pdf


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

